# Inter-Tech Combat Power CP 650W - Top oder Flop?



## Moritzz94 (21. August 2010)

Moin Community

hab grad ein sehr günstiges Netzteil gefunden:
Das Inter-Tech Combat Power CP 650W

WTF!!!  Es kostet nur knapp *25€*

Nun möchte ich wissen ob es hält was es verspricht. Hat einer schon mit diesem Modell oder dieser Marke Erfahrungen gemacht? Ist es OC geeignet? Oder es nur eine Brülltüte, die nach ein paar Stunden abraucht ?

Bin gespannt über eure Meinungen!!

MfG Moritzz94


----------



## Folterknecht (21. August 2010)

Na und ob as hält was es verspricht - ABER HALLO! Combat (Kampf, Gefecht) - mit viel Geknall und Schall und Rauch!!!!


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. August 2010)

Moritzz94 schrieb:


> Ist es OC geeignet? Oder es nur eine Brülltüte, die nach ein paar Stunden abraucht ?


 
Für einen genügsamen Office Rechner sollte es reichen, mehr würde ich an sowas nicht anschließen. 

Ansonsten.... 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XglUdm25Bxo


----------



## chrissv2 (21. August 2010)

Ich denke das lässt sich eins zu eins übertragen vom 750 aufs 650W Modell.

700 - 750 Watt Roundup - Gehäuse, Kühlung, Netzteile - Planet 3DNow!
Au-Ja! - Macht der Preis die Leistung? Fünf 700W-Netzteile zwischen 50 und 135 Euro - 16/16
Reich combat power 650w +gtx 470 - ForumBase

Bei dem Preis sollte man aber schon misstrauisch werden.

mfg
chris


----------



## Moritzz94 (21. August 2010)

Hmm also welches Netzteil sollte ich dann nehmen?? Bräuchte so um die 650 W 
Reicht das für ne GTX 460 und nen Phenom X6 1090 BE (inkl. OC)??

MfG Moritzz94


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. August 2010)

Kauf dir ein vernünftiges Netzteil, nicht so einen Müll.


----------



## Moritzz94 (21. August 2010)

Ja und kannst du mir eins empfehlen?? Spezifikationen oben.


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. August 2010)

Was willst du denn ausgeben?

Cooler Master Silent Pro
Cougar
Sharkoon Rush Power
Antec True Power New

Mehr als 500-600 Watt brauchst du aber nicht.


----------



## poiu (22. August 2010)

hehe das Combat NoPower

Finger weg, im Video sieht man das es nicht liefern kann was es verspricht, ist auch ein veraltetes 450W Design.

nimm eins von dehnen die Quanti gepostet hat


----------



## Erzbaron (22. August 2010)

Moritzz94 schrieb:


> Hmm also welches Netzteil sollte ich dann nehmen?? Bräuchte so um die 650 W
> Reicht das für ne GTX 460 und nen Phenom X6 1090 BE (inkl. OC)??
> 
> MfG Moritzz94


 
Für deinen Rechner mit den genannten Teilen würde auch ein gutes 400W Netzteil reichen, aber mit einem 500W Modell bist du auf jeden Fall auf der sicheren Seite, Quantenslipstream hat ja schon einige gepostet denen ich mich bedenkenlos anschließen kann ...

Das Combat Power ist übrigens ganz großer Crap, aber das haben die Jungs ja auch schon geschrieben ^^


----------



## Moritzz94 (22. August 2010)

Also hab mir jetzt das coolermaster silent pro 600W für 83€ gekauft. Hoffe es hält was es verspricht!
Ein großes dankeschön für alle die mir von dem anderen teil abgeraten haben. 

MfG Moritzz94


----------



## Erzbaron (22. August 2010)

Gute Wahl 

Das Silent Pro ist solide und vorallem extrem leise ... aber 600W ist immernoch oversized ... die GTX460 und der Phenom II sind trotz OC sehr sparsam ... aber egal, ein gutes Netzteil haste jetzt auf jeden Fall


----------

